# Need For Speed Most Wanted Crashes to desktop



## Hurricanfly (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi, 
I have had the game NFS for quite a while, and played it successfully on my 1.6GHz 512mb ram Laptop with Intel 82855GM graphics controller. 
Lately however, it keeps crashing to the desktop. 
The splash screen appears, I can pick my race type, and then as soon as I launch the race, the game crashes to the desktop. 
I have looked on many different forums to find a solution to this, but nothing worked thus far. I disable my anti-virus when I run the game, but it does not help. 

I have installed the 1.3 version of the patch for the game from the EA site, and I have the latest drivers for my graphics card. I also have SP2 for Windows XP installed. I have DirectX9.0C installed. 

I do not understand why the game used to run on my system, and now it won't. 

Please help. This is one of my favorite games, and I would like to know how to solve this issue.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey mate,
you have played this game before and you uninstall the game, and install it again???
Or you have played this game and after a while it crashes you to the desktop???
Did you install or uninstall some drivers or software before crashing???
Also tell us what make/model is your laptop...


----------



## Hurricanfly (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi
I have a LG-LS50a Laptop with 512mb RAM, and Intel 82855GM Graphics card that uses 64mb of the RAM. 

I have had this game on my laptop for longer than a year. I am about 25% into the career mode of Need for Speed Most Wanted, and now it started crashing. I have tried running at a lower resolution, and low detail, but still no luck. I used to run the game at high resolution, and high detail, and it ran reasonably well. Maybe the frame rate was not great, but it ran well.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

OK,
how old is your laptop???
Maybe you should clean cooler from the dust with compressed air...
Maybe your game is in some way corrupted...
You can save profile and uninstall game and install it again...
Did you install or uninstall some software or drivers before game started to crash???


----------

